# network cable is plugged in but computer thinks it is not



## amford (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi All

The computer worked fine two days ago, yesterday my son goes to use it and could not get on to the internet. I tried all of the usual things, but can't seem to figure out what is wrong. The modem and router seem to be working fine. I have unplugged them and reset them, shut down the computer and restarted it. Unplugged the network cable and replugged it in. No matter what I do though even when plugged in the computer isn't recognizing that it is plugged in. I plugged my laptop into it and it recognized that I had a LAN connection no problem, so it isn't the cable, and since I could get onto the internet when my other computer was plugged in then it can't be the router or the modem. So I am stumped, any ideas? Also haven't made any changes to the computer lately, virus scan is up to date and all of that. Help would be appreciated, son is crawling the walls to get back on the net. 

Thanks
AF


----------



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

Have you checked the driver for your Ethernet card? Maybe it has become corrupted?


----------



## copydoc (Mar 4, 2009)

my want to go to network properties and make sure that the tcp/ip properties are set to dhcp it the ip adress is set to static and the isp is only dhcp this problem will occur


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## AWGoodson (Mar 14, 2009)

Is the network adapter enabled?


----------



## amford (Nov 29, 2008)

If you have an external wireless card you could try to see if that works, I don't think that the problem is the modem if you can get that to work. Turns out in my case it was the Ethernet card that was fried. Spent $15 and bought a new one and it works fine now.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Congratulations a problem resolved is a good thing!!!


----------

